# Socionics is Right or Wrong?



## Ray Mabry (Jun 6, 2010)

jezroue said:


> @Ray Mabry. Nice catch, man. I saw in another post of your's there was some confusion with that. As a more visual person I'm a big fan of how the theory is shown visually. This is for those who want to get a hint of what I mean.
> 
> 1. The Elements: Socionics :: Information Elements
> 2. The Interaction: Socionics Intertype Relations Chart
> ...


Thanx. People have to be really careful with their sources of information and have to be really critical of them especially with MBTI/Socionics/and Jung's theory.

I have come to the conclusion that the actual functions don't change between theories. MBTI simply generalizes Jung's explanations to make them more accessible to those familiar with Jung's theory and Socionics tries to clarify and expand upon Jung's theory. So all 3 things are linked by the same functions but with MBTI and Socionics you have to be really careful not to confuse the types because the introverts are thrown off by the J/P change.


----------

